# Hms Fife



## thedelboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any photos of HMS FIFE or crew members from the late 50s 60s please


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

THEDELBOY,this is one i have of her ,in my files,hope it fits the bill.


----------



## thedelboy (Jan 16, 2007)

thankyou yorky


----------

